# Your pup at 17 weeks.



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My pup turned 17 weeks old yesterday and now weighs 45 1/2lbs (20.6kg) and is 20inches in height. 

What about your lovely puppies? :wub::wild:


This picture was him yesterday :wub:
​


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Grim is 17 weeks today!  He's 17 inches at the withers, I don't know his weight, but I know he's not over 40 lbs!  He was 26 lbs the last time he was weighed, which was a few weeks ago. (He was also shorter, then) I guess it's time to roll into Petsmart to use their scale! He's very lean... but has heavy diameter legs. I don't think he's hit his big growth spurt yet... but all the loose skin on him right now is telling me it's coming!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Storm is about 22 weeks now.


















And here's Z when she was just about 17 weeks.


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my little guy (Buddy) he is 12wks old, and 39lbs, haven't measured him yet. 
Pic was taken this morning


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so glad Link isn't the only pup with such oversized ears! People are always joking that he's a kangaroo or will fly away, I worry he'll develop a complex! ;P

He's a little older; 6 1/2 months, about 60 lbs and somewhat thin. I haven't measured him but he's pretty tall, (and leaps raised baby gates in a single bound unfortunately. )


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I am so jealous of those ears.. My pup,is 7 1/2 months old almost 8 months and I am giving up on her ears standing. Had forms in for two months and still not standing.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

m1953 said:


> I am so jealous of those ears.. My pup,is 7 1/2 months old almost 8 months and I am giving up on her ears standing. Had forms in for two months and still not standing.



His ears have been stood up since we got him at 6 weeks ( i know, i know), and now they are always crossed, lol. 

Your dog still has time for his ears to go up .

This was him the a few days after we got him :wub:
​


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------

